

The Paranoid Style in Bicycle Politics: A Bicoastal Freak-Out - oftenwrong
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/06/the-paranoid-style-in-bicycle-politics-a-bicoastal-freak-out/276514/

======
bifrost
I dunno, I have noticed a huge problem with bicycling in the bay area, and
that is people do fall into the "cult of bicycle". Normally its not bad, but
they're definately getting their own bizzare "fundamentalist" strains where
its ok to mow down pedestrians and run off, ignore traffic signals (and often
common sense).

I'm also puzzled by the growth of bike lanes that push bicyclists onto busy
heavily trafficed streets rather than less congested sidestreets where they'd
be able to move more easily and safely.

Then again, SF is one of the worst run cities in the US so I guess this isn't
a surprise.

